# [WCA Regulations 2014] Qualification Rounds will be removed.



## Lucas Garron (Dec 20, 2013)

Issue #49 on GitHub.

Only two competitions have used qualification rounds since 2010, so they're slated for removal. From GitHub:



> # Proposal (December 07, 2013)
> 
> **Remove qualification rounds.**
> View exact proposed changes: https://github.com/cubing/wca-documents/compare/qualification-rounds
> ...




I don't think this will be controversial, but if anyone has significant concerns, feel free to discuss them here.
In particular, it would be useful to think of a mechanism that handles extra competitors better than what we currently have. Qualification rounds were never a sufficient solution, but some day we'll need a way to manage who may participate in certain large competitions like Worlds.


----------

